# what is the best vitamin and calcium supplements?



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

I got repto-cal the other day but i have heard some bad things things about it from a few different sorces, i have heard of repcal, and i was wondering if that stuff was good, or if there was anything better.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive used a 50/50 mix of RepCal and Herptivite for years on various reptiles, and for the past several months on my darts. It comes highly recommended.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks, how much does it cost?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Check out the sponsor's links. I know several of them sell Rep-Cal and Herptivite.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a can of Rep-cal calcium fot 8.99 and a can of herptivitive for 13.99. Although it seems kinda expensive it is weel worth the money. It lasts a long time it is essential to keep your darts healthy....sara


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Order them off the internet - its alot cheaper, even after shipping.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*thanks*

i've looked in TONs of pet stores and can't find repcal labortories' products.[/u]


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

google it - the first four links sell it for 5-6 bucks.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

> It lasts a long time it is essential to keep your darts healthy


Remember to replace it every 6 months, even though you'll probably have TONS left over. Vitamins oxydize or interact with each other.

I keep meaning to get a friend or two who want to buy them with me so we can split them and pay half or even a 3rd of the price. I only go through about a quarter of mine every 6 months, and that's with 25 adults plus a varying amount of breeders.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I do the same thing - all was fine and dandy until one day, my manager caught me exchanging baggies containing white powder for cash with a fellow employee!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

While we are on the subject which reptivite are we supposed to be using, the one with D-3 or without?


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I personally think Miner-All is significantly better than RepCal. I bred various reptiles indoors before turning to darts; I had occasional problems with nutritional secondary hyperparathyroidism (commonly but improperly called metabolic bone disease) with various calcium supplements (including RepCal) before switching to Miner-All. Miner-All I (indoors, with D3 supplement) literally eliminated all problems I had had, and also subjectively improved vigor, color, and female production. This was in Pogona vitticeps, Phelsuma madagascariensis, Chameleo calyptratus, Chameleo quadricornis, and a few others. I have not had a chance to compare supplements on darts or amphibians in general, but my results with lizards were significant enough to convert me. It's the only calcium supplement I use.

I use herptivite as well, as Miner-All does not contain vitamins other than D3.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I didn’t think that D-3 and calcium could be mixed long term. Is this incorrect?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

D3 and calcium is relatively stable but it will still oxidize on exposure to air/moisture/heat. 

If I remember correctly D3 and vitamin A are two that do not play well together particuarly in the presence of minerals and other vitamins. 

Yes the one you want to use contains D3... 

Ed


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Hence the need to replace your supplements every now and then.

Is there any published data indicating that expired supplements can be dangerous? My understanding is that they are clearly less effective, but they are probably not toxic.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

As always, a big thank you to Ed for chiming in. You’re help is really appreciated.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "Is there any published data indicating that expired supplements can be dangerous? My understanding is that they are clearly less effective, but they are probably not toxic"endsnip

I'm not up on it and I think it depends on the product of oxidation.. For example retinol is oxidized to retinoic acid ( by the body but I am not sure that this is what occurs on exposure to air/moisture/heat/other fat soluable vitamins etc) which in excess is very disruptive to the development of the metamorph (see Sigmund J. Degitz1, Patricia A. Kosian, Elizabeth A. Makynen, Kathleen M. Jensen and Gerald T. Ankley; 2000; Stage- and Species-Specific Developmental Toxicity of All-Trans Retinoic Acid in Four Native North American Ranids and Xenopus laevis; Toxicological Sciences 57, 264-274)

Ed


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I wonder if we could set up something here where people split cans of Rep-Cal with each other to ensure as little is wasted as possible.

Is it fine to use the leftovers to, say, gutload crickets or whatnot?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive read that feeding crickets 9or any feeder animal, for that matter) a diet excessively high in calcium will shorten their lifespan drastically. I mix repcal and herptivite with ground up oats and cat food to feed my crickets and roaches 1-2 days before they get eaten by my beardies. I also provide carrot as a water source.


----------

